# The 2004 Loews Hotels Discounts Watch Thread



## Puffy2

THIS IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!
Ok, so I thought we could start a thread watching for the discounts for 2004 for the onsite Universal Hotels. Please post here when you call to check for good rates.

I'll start...

Called Monday, October 13th at 12:00pm - called the
 1800 LOEWS-11 number - No discount rates for 2004 yet. 
Reservation agent was really clueless.


----------



## NTDIANE

HI

 I ALSO CALLED TODAY 

MONDAY 13 1:00 PM NO RATES OUT YET, BUT THE WOMEN WAS VERY NICE AND SAID THAT SHE WAS TOLD ALL DIFFERENT RATES ARE COMING OUT EVERY WEEK SO TO TRY NEXT WEEK OR THE WEEK AFTER.
I WILL BE ON THE PHONE NEXT MONDAY.

HOPE SHE IS CORRECT.

DIANE


----------



## srburks

I called today also and was told that the discount rates would be available at the end of November.  I am still going to try every week.

She kind of eluded to the fact that she wasn't sure that the entertainment rates weren't going to be available, but it might be because I am going in March 2004.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Just called today and spoke with a really nice gentlemen. He advised that APH rates are out for Portofino right now but only for certain dates and not past March. He said that they will have entertainment rates at all 3 resorts, but they are going to release them slowly and are expected in November, and of course it's based on availability.


----------



## thedisneymom

Ialso called today and was told the same info as Spideyhulk24.


----------



## SGF

We're also waiting for the discounted rates and when I called yesterday the lady said they probably won't be out until November.

Just have to keep checking back.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Great thread.  Thx for the update.  For giggles, I went online to the UO site, and tried ressies @ PBH for Feb. 3 - 5.  APH rates came up as $279/club (reg $409).  There was also a promotional rate for Club level at the same price.  No std/bay/deluxe discounts.

BTW, tried typing in some weekends in March -- no discounts.  Only tried this for PBH.


----------



## taylor1293

What is the code word to type in to check for AP discounts?

Thanks 

Teresa





> _Originally posted by AlexandNessa _
> *Great thread.  Thx for the update.  For giggles, I went online to the UO site, and tried ressies @ PBH for Feb. 3 - 5.  APH rates came up as $279/club (reg $409).  There was also a promotional rate for Club level at the same price.  No std/bay/deluxe discounts.
> 
> BTW, tried typing in some weekends in March -- no discounts.  Only tried this for PBH. *


----------



## RyGuy

The code for checking Annual Passholder rates is APH.


----------



## taylor1293

> _Originally posted by RyGuy _
> *The code for checking Annual Passholder rates is APH. *



Thanks !


----------



## SpideyHulk24

This is a good thread to keep up at the top.


----------



## Dad of 3

Universal should just call the lowest discount the DISBoard Discount, because here is where the best deals will be found and its members will be first to snatch up the available rooms. Thank-you to those who contribute to this board. I also will be calling for 2004 disounts and I will post any new deals.

I wonder if Universal will match Disney on a recent promotion for Canadian residents.  Disney is offering a hotel and length of stay passes at 69 cents on the US dollar to Canadian Residents. Since the Canadian dollars is now above 75 cents, this is way better than par.  The catch is, there is a three day minimum stay, and  you must buy a length of stay pass for each hotel night plus 1 for each guest. One night stay is required for deposit, and  you must charge the package on to your Visa card. You can get a full refund within 45 days to arrival date. Hint  Hint.

Dad of Three


----------



## lgaston

That would be a good think Dad of 3 if Universal could do something for Canadians also. I mean they do it for the UK!!


----------



## mickman1962

Called this am told end of november.  seems as if thats their standard response.


----------



## AlexandNessa

The END of November?  Yee Gads!  I think it's all part of an evil conspiracy to get us to book at regular prices so they don't offer many discounts.  Don't they know I want to plan now, and it's all about me?


----------



## pathubia

Every time I call, I get the same thing, november for discounts, do you want to book now, I am afraid that enough book now, they wont offer discounts.

Patty


----------



## SpideyHulk24

pathubia,

You are absolutely right!!!!!! No one should book unless they really will pay that rate. If all the rooms are held at regular rate, why would they offer a discount?

We just all have to be patient......I know by experience that it's hard to do so!!!!


----------



## Letsbgoofy

I won't book now either.  I am not willing to pay rack rate.  I love Universal Express, but not at that price!  If the discounts don't come out, there are plenty of great places near Universal on Hotwire and Hotelkingdom for reasonable rates.


----------



## SGF

I totally agree. I wish others would also see that by booking at those high rates with no intention of paying them just to hold a room they are taking away the chance that discounts will come out. The hotels may even hold off posting the discounts because they see they are a certain percent full. Which isn't in fact correct since it's just people booking and waiting with plans to cancel if rates don't go down. Like mentioned above why give discounts if they think they have most of their rooms sold.

I'm also going to wait like the above two posters and hopefully others will also and this way the hotels will maybe post their discounts soon.


----------



## Castillo Mom

Too true!  I called just now to check rates and was soooo tempted to just go ahead and book, but then I came back to my senses and told the nice gentleman that I'd call back once the Entertainment rate was out.  BTW, he said one to two weeks.


----------



## pathubia

Thanks for the update Castillo mom, I can wait a few more weeks.

Patty


----------



## disneydreamer1970

I am going to wait for those discounts too!!!


----------



## MLindaG

I too will wait for the discounts to be announced!!!  I was tempted to get the rooms too.  Lets hope they come out soon!  Don't want to pay rack.....


----------



## AspiringCindy

I had reservations for Aug. for HRH, but let the ressie expire without putting down a deposit...on purpose. I figured it will give everyone(including myself) a better chance of getting a discount. The suspense is killing me!  Hopefully, E rates and Fan Club rates will be released SOON, and we will all get what we want!


----------



## MelindaKiah

What dates will you be there AspiringCindy?  We're going in August too and I'm really hoping to meet up with some DIS members!


----------



## AspiringCindy

Melinda, Our first choice will be Aug.16-19 at HRH then on to Disney property for 1 week!


----------



## MelindaKiah

Shoot!  We'll just miss ya by a few days!!!


----------



## Puffy2

Anyone heard anything recently? (been out of town...) I too am dying to book a room, but told them "these are too high - I'll have to see if discounts come out" and did not book.


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Just checked again today.....same answer. Check back in November. 

Well I want to book now!!!! LOL.....


----------



## SpideyHulk24

AspiringCindy-

Just wanted to say that I am glad that you are giving Universal a second chance!!!! I know your first experience wasn't what you thought it would be. I hope they live up to it this time!


----------



## tiggerguy2000

Discount waiting is horrible.I remember waiting for Disney discounts and they never had them because of greed.It stinks but what can we do.I hope they still have room rates for me by the time I call.I think with the 3 discount rates I should get the discount.
tiggerguy2000


----------



## mickman1962

greed??? since when is taking your family on a nice vacation greedy?


----------



## NCRedding

I think tiggerguy 2000 was refering to "corporate greed"  on the part of Disney and Universal in not discounting rooms.


----------



## Dad of 3

We have grown accustom to discounts being offered several months into the future. However, there is no guarantee that this policy will be repeated year after year. 

Most reservations for Universal hotels are likely made at a much higher rate than the entertainment rate (let's hope so).  My (emphasis on the word "My", please don't flame me) experience with Entertainment rates for "resort" hotels, is that the entertainment rate is only offered 90 days prior to arrival date and only if the hotel occupancy is less than some preset amount. I not saying that this is Universal's policy, and hopefully in November, Universal releases ET and fan club rates for six or more months of 2004 (oh Joy! nice warm fuzzy feeling), but I would not be surprised if there is a limited number of discounts only until the end of February. 

What to do if this happens? We have airline tickets booked!! Remain Calm. In all likelihood you will get the room at the discount rate. However, it would be prudent to have a backup plan, investigate surrounding hotels. I do not want to enter a debate whether anyone should make reservations at universal or any hotel if you do not plan to keep them, but remember you are the customer, look after yourself. I have a hard time believing that more than 10% of the guests at universal hotels read the Disboards. Universal has a good product, but like most other business they have to balance between margin and their competitive market. According to an Orlando newspaper, Universal Theme parks operating profits are not paying for their debts.  Thus they will and must try to raise margins, but they cannot afford to leave empty rooms either. Do not despair, keep calling, we are going to earn that discount this time.

IMHO
Dad of three.


----------



## Mercy

> My (emphasis on the word "My", please don't flame me) experience with Entertainment rates for "resort" hotels, is that the entertainment rate is only offered 90 days prior to arrival date and only if the hotel occupancy is less than some preset amount.



Well I'm certainly hoping Universal will release them more than 90 days out.  I booked the Dolphin at an ET rate for Aug. 04, and when I called they told me the ET rates were out thru Oct. 04.


----------



## thedisneymom

Spoke to someone today who seemed to know something we don't.  She DOUBTS highly that there will be entertainment rates and one other this summer.  She said the hotel no longer needs it to fill rooms.  The only one for sure will be APH.  This has me reallly upset because I then can't afford it .


----------



## AlexandNessa

> _Originally posted by thedisneymom _
> *She DOUBTS highly that there will be entertainment rates and one other this summer.  *



I wonder if the "one other" she referred to is the Fan Club rate?


----------



## bjakmom

I called today to add 2 rooms for Fla friends who are joining us in Jan at HRH - while I had her on the phone she double checked my rooms and dropped club level down to 295. AAA rate (rack rate was 369.) (there was also a 299.  rate available that she called "promotional rate") and pool view rooms down to 209. (rack rate was 249.) - garden view was 189.00 . I am still hoping for Fan Club and Ent rates - I think we've decided that the older adults will stay club level - the younger adults are happy with pool view- with such a large group coming down I need to know that I at least have these reservations (MLK weekend)!  The Loews reservation clerk said to check back for the discounts - she thought they'd show up "by the end of November at the latest".


----------



## Puffy2

Called Wednesday, Oct. 22 (?) at 1:30pm, called the Loews number, and checked on dates Feb. 27 - Mar.1 - no discounts at all yet (not even AAA) and she had no idea when they would be released.


----------



## Flyfly_Eclipse

> _Originally posted by thedisneymom _
> *  She DOUBTS highly that there will be entertainment rates and one other this summer.  She said the hotel no longer needs it to fill rooms.  The only one for sure will be APH.  *



Oh crud!!! My mom just got all excited today because she purchased the 2004 Entertainment Book...now we spent the money on it for nothing!!!  

Well, at least we are AP Holders if this proves to be true, but my mom is going to be P/Oed.


----------



## lgaston

I'm reading what everybody is saying on this thread and now I'm wondering if we're not paranoying a little too much.  

Anyone who calls Loews hotels is offer to book the room they want and call back "not if" but "when" the rate goes down. I think that they know that most customer will not pay a certain amount for a room. Especially when the hotel sells most of their rooms at discount rate. So, IMO by offering to book a room, we help them reach their quotas. And that doesn't mean that the price will not go down.

This will allow them to better target the clientele and to offer a better competitive rate. Very often in low-season, these big hotel chains refers to specialists to analyze "the offer and the demand market." And it is one of these methods that are going to influence the prices. Other factors that can influence the price are the customers average age, the nature of the clientele (family, couple, group...), the clientele's preferences, etc. 

So there is not reason really to be afraid to reserve a room in advance. We have the advantage to cancel until 5 days prior  to arrival without any penalities. An that is rarely offer by the "electronics wholesalers." Personaly my dates of travel are from August 7th till August 21st 2004 and our plane tickets are already reserved (3 adults). And before January 2004, we plan to at least reserve our room even if the rates ate not out yet.

I hope my opinion will helped some of you in your travel planning. I have learn soooo much on these boards. I can't wait to go on my trip and post my report. Hi, hi, hi I'm already excited about it!!!


----------



## MelindaKiah

Hey lgaston, our family will be at Universal from August 10-13!!!  Would love to meet up with fellow DISers!!! 

Which resort are you staying at?  We're staying at the RPR!!  It would be great to meet up with you!!


----------



## lgaston

Hello MelindaKiah!

We will be staying at the RPR as well  That would be great if we could meet over there!


----------



## MelindaKiah

That would be great!!!  We're in Nova Scotia, so not only will I get to meet a fellow DISer, but also a fellow Canadian!!!


----------



## magicmouse2

RPR is showing on hotelkingdom for our dats $169 pr night.  I am an annual passholder and dont know whether to book now for April / May or hold out for AP rates through Universal.....I went through torture waiting for Sep WDW AP rates and they never happened...


----------



## LadyRose

Anyone have any luck this morning???


----------



## thedisneymom

nothing out yet!


----------



## bethnburke

I checked today and still nothing.  The woman I spoke with thought they might have all the promotional rates in by the end of November but said to check back every week.


----------



## lstokes

Checked for both FAN and Entertainment for March 2004.
Was told to call back in mid-November.


----------



## NTDIANE

HI,
 I CALLED TODAY 11/3/03 SHE SAID THERE WAS NOT ENT. OR FAN CLUB RATE OUT YET. SHE TRIED TO CONVICE ME TO BOOK NOW AND IF THE ENT RATE COMES OUT THEY WOULD APPLY IT.  I TOLD HER I WOULD WAIT FOR THE ENT. RATE TO COME FIRST, SHE SAID THEY BOOK UP QUICKLY AND THE HRH AND ROOMS MAY NOT BE AVAILABLE IF I WAIT TO LONG, I WAS LOOKING TO BOOK JULY 04 I CAN SEE THEM BEING BOOKED UP IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS OR MONTHS.
DIANE


----------



## dvcmomdeh

I wanted to follow this thread as we will be going to Universal July 9 and 10.  I have tried to book a room at the Hardrock and they tell me it is completely sold out and for the 2 kids suite that was available they wanted a full nights room rate (almost $500) up front.

I read somewhere that they are trying to keep up with Disney.  Heck, Disney doesn't charge one night to your credit card.  Unless, they've changed and we have stayed in a regular room in 3 years.   So, I beg forgiveness if I am unaware of the way things work now.


.... Never been to Universal.


----------



## brooke1

I booked disney and universal for this May and disney does require 1 nights deposit.


----------



## Puffy2

I think with Disney it depends on if you booked a package or room only. Room only requires the one night plus tax deposit. 
Packages charge a flat deposit (something like $100 - $200) but the cancellation rules are more harsh. 

COME ON LOEWS , I WANT TO BOOK MY TRIP BUT I CAN'T GO AT THE RATES YOU HAVE PUBLISHED. THROW US SOME DISCOUNTS FOR 2004!!!


----------



## fervour

AP rates are available as of 11/6/03.  I called and was quoted $129 for RPR, $199 for HRH, and online club level at PBH was $219 for my date of 1/17/04


----------



## cdpa4d

Hey Fervour,
Did you ask about Entertainment Rates?
ADP


----------



## pathubia

Just booked, January 16-19, Hard Rock, Annual Pass holder rate of $149 per night garden view 2 rooms.  

Thanks Fervour, I checked the website after I read your post and saw that the APH rates were listed and booked!!!!

Just a warning for anyone who calls, the reservationist that answered said the APH rates werent loaded yet, I told her to check and she did and found them!!!

Patty

If the ENT rates EVER come out and are less $$$ I can change my ressies.


----------



## fervour

when I called there were no entertainment rates available. sorry about that.  Maybe they'll have some soon.  

you're welcome, Patty!   

BTW, the club level at PBH for $219 was only available online.  And APH rates listed online weren't the same as the ones given by phone, so you might want to check both ways and find the best one for you.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Just checked my dates for beginning of April, and AP rates don't go out that far yet.


----------



## Mercy

Where are you all finding APH rates on the website.... I can't find them!!!!


----------



## AlexandNessa

mercy, go here:

http://themeparks.universalstudios.com/orlando/website/resort_hotels/hotel_map.html

Select the hotel you want.  

Then select rates and reservations.

Then click on any of the buttons that say "check availability."

Be sure to type in "APH" in the Promotional Code section.

-or-

go to http://loewshotels.com
and select "reservations"

Choose your hotel from the drop down menu.


----------



## Puffy2

None offered for late Feburary.  hopefully they will come out soon?


----------



## bethnburke

I checked again today and they still dont have the ENT or FAN rates for January.  They said check back in a week.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

WEEEEEOHHHHHHH!!! 

I just got the go ahead from DH for a summer trip to UO!   We're thinking the week before July 4th.  Hopefully Mummy will be up and running by then and the discounted rates are out!


----------



## Eclpz314

Congratulations!  Welcome to the waiting game!


----------



## lwhan

Hello . We are planning our trip for Feb. 6th - 14th to Orlando.
We are scheduled to stay on Disney property for the 9th -14th . I had hoped to stay at a Universal Resort for the 6th - 9th .
I'm just wondering if at this point I should give up hope for discounts and book a room elsewhere ? We have never been to Universal before so we really wanted to stay on property but I'm beginning to think that we will not receive discounts for our time of travel . We are less than 90 days away now . We can't afford to pay full price at the Universal rates .
Anyone have suggestions ? 
Thank you !


----------



## Puffy2

Have you checked online at Loews? I thought I saw some good promotional rates for EARLY Feb. - they still don't help me for late Feb., but they might help you. I think the address is www.loewshotels.com  (?)


----------



## wallytosa

Is $199 for the RPR a good rate for the week before Easter?  That's what I'm getting at Expedia.com.

We're going to WDW and US the week before Easter (I know, I know, but it's the only time we could go) and we're staying at CBR for 4 days from April 1-4.  Got the AAA rate there.  However, when I would look online for one of the Universal Hotels (because I want that room key for the Parks) it said everyone was booked.  I thought it was because of Easter and it really was booked full.  However, my AAA agent told me to keep checking for their rates.

So, I kept looking online and found that Expedia.com had rooms for all the Universal Hotels at that time.  I got the RPR for $199 a night, which even the AAA travel agent said was a good deal.  The HRH was at $219.  Now, this is high season at Easter time, so I booked the RPR through Expedia.com, not wanting to miss out.  Are these good rates?

Does anyone know about Expedia.com?  I have an account now and it still says I have the room booked.  Can I change reservations is a cheaper rate comes out?

Thanks much.


----------



## AlexandNessa

wallytosa, I don't think that's great rate if it's just a standard room.  We're all just waiting for the discounts to come out.  Be sure to check the "What's your date and rate" permanent thread at the top of this board.

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=187829

On the first page, it summarizes the rates that folks got for their dates.  Check your rough dates for 2003, and I'm sure you'll find that many did better than $199, assuming a standard room.  If, on the other hand, that's a Club Room rate, you probably did well.


----------



## wdwphanatic

I'm assuming that the $199 rate is for a standard room (because that's the rate I see when I last checked at Expedia for that time period)... You can actually get RPR for $169 and HRH for $189 a night for a standard room through Hotelkingdom for the week before Easter... Are you locked in with Expedia or can you cancel these reservations?? I think Hotelkingdom would be a much better deal, if you can switch.

HTH,
Sarah


----------



## essmom

Just called to check and rates are not in system yet. She did tell me that since I am going during a busy time (3/20-3/26), the entertainment rate may not be available. I told her I also had a fan club card and she checked -no fan club rate yet either.


----------



## cdpa4d

I'm clinging to hope that the Entertainment Rates or Fan Club rates will be out soon for 2004.  If I remember correctly, the E Rates and Fan Rates didn't come out until November last year.  Let's keep our fingers crossed.  
ADP


----------



## HeSetMeFree238

Can someone tell me what the FAN club discount is? I am not
familiar with it. Is there a website where I can get info. on this.

Thanks in Advance,
Todd Rosel


----------



## Candice30

check out the main universal thread from the homepage.  there is a thread i think titled FAN club.  you have to be a company to receive the cards thru your human resources.  if you go to universal's main site you can get information on signing up and maybe your company will join.  if not, look for a thread by "tinkerbarb".  she will send you a card from her company.  she is great and has helped a lot of us out.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Called at 9AM today.  I did not hear the reps name, but was told that the E rates are "not loaded yet' for my dates, 6/8/04-7/2/04, and that the AP rates are "in the process of being loaded".  Same story for the AAA rates.  Advised to call back in a week.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

The rate I got for the HRH when I called yesterday was $249 for the standard gardenview for 6/28-7/2.  I checked Hotelkingdom today for the same date and room category and the rate was $189!


----------



## thedisneymom

they are in the system through July 2004!!   :


----------



## lstokes

Just called" BEN"  was quoted only ENT rates available on March 6-11 2004 for PB only. 
Really wanted RPR.

PB pool view=$238
Garden $217

Not good enough......


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

I was so excited when I saw the prior post that I got on the phone to make my reservation for June 2004.  I was told that the discount rates are not out yet and I should try back in the end of the month!


----------



## dvcmomdeh

What am I doing wrong?  I called Loews and they quoted me a rate of $269 for July 9 and 10.  I went ahead and booked because 2 weeks ago they told me no rooms were available.    What do you think my chances are of having the room rate lowered?  Any advice appreciated; I do have 231+ days before we go.


----------



## lstokes

What resort were you booking for your ENT rates?

We are not seeing these for all 3 yet?

I called the 1-800-232-7827 (BE-A-STAR) line and got the Portofino Bay rates.

I will still hold out for FAN rates as can get my Club level reduced with that.

I do think that I will look on Entertainment.com to see what, if anything, they have posted now!!!!

I'm getting tired of the wait!!!!!!


----------



## dvcmomdeh

We are looking at the Hard Rock as we have a 16 yo boy and 13 yo girl.  My question now is where do we get the entertainment books.  I look forward to getting more messages for when the ENT rates become available.  I am actually getting excited about going now.


----------



## essmom

Go to www.entertainment.com and you can boy one online. i got one from my niece's school and they say it doesn't matter which city as long as you have a card. Good luck and  have fun we are also staying at the HRH in march -a surprise Xmas present!!!!


----------



## thedisneymom

My rates were for Portifino.  Sorry I assumed all 3 hotels would be out if that one was. They had just loaded the rates minutes before. Keep you eyes out everyday- I'm sure the others will follow.


----------



## Candice30

attn: thedisneymom

what rate and date did you get for portofino.  i want to go late june 2004


----------



## workin4vacation

Just thought I'd let everyone know that I got the entertainment rate added to my ressie this afternoon.  

We're staying at the Royal Pacific, the Sat. & Sun. night after Easter 2004.

My E rate for Sat. night ~ standard room ~ is $168.00 plus tax, my rate for Sunday night is $144.00 plus tax.

I'm very pleased with these rates and just wanted to share.


----------



## Lady Cluck

You guys are the best!!   

RPR, Standard Room 

<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>
 Ent Rate - Sat 10/16/04 at $168, rate changes again 10/17/04 - 10/19/04 to $144 

Rep originally told me the rates had not been released, but asked her to double check for my dates. She was surprised and pleased to find that they were!  
<><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><>


----------



## bjakmom

Just got Ent rates at HRH for 1/16-1/19 :  Pool view went down from $209.+ to $192.+ for Fri and Sat then to $144.+ for Sun night - not as good as I had hoped for, but maybe because it's MLK weekend - wish that 144. was for all my nights!!

There was no Fan Club rate yet for Club level, but the AAA rate was down from $ 295.  to $247.20 - that's even lower than the Fla rate of $259. I had for my Fla. friends.

Be sure and post your rates when you get them!


----------



## thedisneymom

The rate was for 248 or 216 depending on the day for a deluxe rm.- better tahn the original 359!


----------



## momtokendantom

Just called up for the ENT rate for 1/31 - 2/3 at HRH and there is no availibility Anyone know if they will release another "block" of rooms? Interesting enough, the AAA rate went down from $189. to $175.20. Not much of a discount! 

Michelle in MA


----------



## JessicaR

momtokendantom

The annual pass rate of $149 is available for your dates and the Fan club rate is also...give them another call! Might pay to get an AP and you can then get shopping/dining discounts too...you would only need to buy 1.


----------



## lstokes

Hey You Guys!!!
The rooms are filling up fast for 2004 rates at Spring Break time in 2004.

Ent rates are out for all 3 resorts now!

I am still holding out for FAN rates on CLUB  level at RPR.  I was "promised" by Michelle that these would be available shortly. Again-kept calling and posting on this board.  We all should be able to get great rates this way.

I had no trouble getting thru to the 1-800-232-7827


----------



## momtokendantom

Thanks Jessica R,

We already have our tickets, but no AP. If I had not already purchased them, it would be a great idea to get the APH for the $149 rate. I cannot find a FAN club rate for my dates... it's still coming up $189. I hope I can get this rate down


Michelle in MA


----------



## Puffy2

Kind of bumbed.....NO entertainment rate for Portofino Club level for Feb. 27 - 29th. 

Went ahead and booked the AAA rate for $341.00 (plus the extra person fee so my rate is $364.00 per night plus tax for three people) Let me know if any Fan rates come out that are better . 

At least now I have a reservation. 

I was quoted Entertainment card rates of "$249.00 (for three) dropping to $242.00 for the Sunday night (again for three people) for a garden view room.


----------



## AspiringCindy

I am sooo excited! I just booked a deluxe for $169 at HRH for Aug.
I'll have to see if Fan club rates, AP rates or AAA are cheaper when they are released. I atleast feel satisfied that I've gotten a decent rate...even if $169 is the cheapest I'll see! Thanks so much guys...I would have never known!


----------



## lgaston

What?? How did u get this rate cuz when I go on Loews website I don't see n-e rates at 169$ at HRH. If it's the case, I'm surprise that RPR hasn't come out with their rates yet.


----------



## thedisneymom

So happy to hear I made you so happy.


----------



## AspiringCindy

I called 1 800 Be-a-star and got a ditzy girl who checked her computer and said no rates are released yet! I immediately called back and got a guy this time and explained specifically what I was looking for and said,"I know the E rates are released!" He then gave me the rate of $134-for Garden HRH, $144- pool view HRH and $169-Deluxe all for Aug. 2004! Yeah! Keep trying!


----------



## lgaston

thanks! Wow! I cannot believe this are these people trained to answer differently or what (lol) I'm losing patience 

Okay, has n-e-one called the RRP and got a decent rate? I'm looking to book at the club level but it seems that it won't be out until, well who knows when  so I was wondering if n-e-one got n-e-deals for the RPR.

Merci!


----------



## JessicaR

Thats shocking that E rates are less at HRH than RPR! Wonder if they were entered backwards.


----------



## essmom

Just called and got an ENT rate of $208 for Sat. nite and $203 the next 5 nites. We are going 3/20/04-3/26/04 and staying at HRH. Fan club rate was not out. Is this a good rate?  I was hoping it would be alot lower!!!


----------



## SpideyHulk24

Cindy,

What are your dates? I am looking for August as well.

Thanks.


----------



## Dad of 3

ESSMom,
What type of room did you get for that rate?
Dad of 3


----------



## hmontgomry

Just found this site and was reading your posts.  I just happen to call today for Entertainment Rates and booked RPH for 110.00!!  I had no idea that they had just come out-I was just thinking that I was lucky that they still had some left for the Christmas Holiday!!! I almost splurged on PBH at 155.00, but thought we'd be cheap over the holidays.  We were at the HRH ealier this year and LOVED it!!

Thought I'd share!!!


----------



## AspiringCindy

> _Originally posted by SpideyHulk24 _
> *Cindy,
> 
> What are your dates? I am looking for August as well.
> 
> Thanks. *


------------------------------------------------------
Aug.16-Aug19 (then on to WDW)
I'm pretty shocked with the rate!


----------



## Veater

I'm somewhat discouraged.  I called three times today and was told that between mid Feb and Mid April, no entertainment rates were being offered as it is spring break.  We are going for two weeks in March and just wanted about 5 nights sometime in that two weeks but couldn't get any discounts.  I know enough to try again but I'm afraid they may have blocked out this time period.


----------



## LadyRose

I am so worried.
Is there ANY hope of me getting a discounted rate over New Years? My dates are Dec 31st - Jan 4th. I called Loews and they said no entertainment rates for that time period.


----------



## essmom

Dadof3- My rate of $208/$203 is for a poolview at HRH. I may switch to a gardenview.
Veater-call again b/c we are going spring break and got an ENT rate last night at HRH for $208/$203. Good luck!! I am hoping the fan club rate will be a little lower.


----------



## NMC2002

Hello,

Have any of you managed to get discounted rates for the 3 or 4 April.  I have phoned 3 times and each time have been told that there are no promotional rates available yet.  

thanks guys
Neil


----------



## pinky

I just called for April 9th, 10th and 11th and they had no rooms at the ENT rate at any hotel.  She said it could be because it was Easter and they had no problem selling rooms.  She also tried Fan club with no success.  There were some AAA rates but the rooms were more than I wanted to pay.  

The best rate I've seen so far is a standard room at RPH through Hotel Kingdom for $169.  (The standard room rate she quoted was $239 for the nights I want.)

Has anyone done any better than this on these 2 nights?


----------



## dorisdvu

Just called to see if Entertainment, AAA or fan club rates were available for 3-26 & 3-27 at the Portofino Bay and was told no rates were available, as they were pretty much booked up.  They said to call back periodically to check as cancellations happen all the time.


----------



## pathubia

Pinky,

Keep trying, we booked the RPR last year for Easter at the ENT rate of $110 per night, my sister booked after us and got the FAN rate of $149 per night.

Good luck!!

Patty


----------



## TinkerbellTracy

LadyRose,
I'm also lookong for Jan 1 & 2 discounts! I think that we're going to be out of luck because alot of travel websites are showing no rooms available for my dates at any rate, so I think alot of the rooms are sold out. Maybe as we get real close they will have some discounts. That is what I'm hoping for since I'm going end up paying over $500 for 2 nights, standard room.
Tracy


----------



## pinky

Patty,

Thanks for that bit of good news!!!!  Just wondering if your were able to get the rate before the end of the year or after the new year?  

I know they're tired of hearing from me, but for a chance at $110 or so, I just can't help myself......


----------



## pathubia

I cant remember when I booked. 

I will see if I still have any of my docs at home.

Good Luck!!  

Patty


----------



## puffkin

Checking for July 1-July 4 2004 for Honeymoon.  Was quoted

Royal Pacific Water View  $189 (1st), $199 (2nd, 3rd)
Royal Pacific Standard      $168 (1st), $176 (2nd, 3rd)

Hard Rock    Nothing available at a discount

Portofino Bay    $204 (1st), $231 (2nd, 3rd)
Portofino Bay Garden View   $186 (1st), $215 (2nd, 3rd)

We decided to go with the RPR Water View with a King bed.  The rates are about 25% off of rack rate, which is decent, but not great.  I can live with my rate, but I will keep checking to see if I can do better.


----------



## Imelda in TX

Just booked one night, June 19, Saturday at RPH at $176.  I originally asked for HRH.  While there were ENT rates, I had to book at least 3 nights to qualify for those rates.  Was able to get RPH for just one night, though.


----------



## lgaston

I called this morning and talked to Andrea. She asked me how did  I heard about Loews RPR. I told her on the website. I didn't want to mention this discussion board  

My travel dates are for August 7th - August 21st. Since I'm looking for club level at RPR the discount rates were not out yet. So she quoted me that our first week is at 344USD/night and the second week is at 304USD/night. She assured me that the rates will come down eventualy when the FAN, AAA, etc will come out. So she hold my reservation for 10 days and offerered me to call back to extend it another 10 days or send a check for the first night deposit. So yes! I booked it


----------



## Candice30

i finally booked!  i was getting nervous and decided that i would just pay the ent rate being offered for RPR in june that someone was kind enough to post on this thread last night.  i just called 1-800-beastar and spoke with debbie who said that the fan club rates were not out yet but she did have the ent rates.  i got standard at RPR for $168/night for 06/28-07/02.  it is only $1 cheaper than hotel kingdom but i figured that if they did go lower i would ask to apply it to my reservation.  if not, that is okay!!!!

i am finally going.......YEAH!!!!!!!!! this is my first trip and a surprise for my niece and nephew.  they will be so excited!

good luck to everyone!  i'm saying prayers for everyone to get a good rate!


----------



## NTDIANE

HI,

   I JUST BOOKED WITH THE ENT RATE FOR AUG 28 THRU 30TH. THE 
28TH WAS 152.00 AND THE 30TH WAS 119.00 FOR RPR, I REALLY WANTED HRH BUT THAT WAS MORE.  
2003 RATES WERE 125.00 FOR HRH, A BIG JUMP IN 2004.
DO YOU THINK IT WILL GO DOWN ANY OR IS THIS THE RATE AND ONLY GO UP FROM HERE???

DIANE


----------



## dvcmomdeh

Ok, this is really bugging me.  I called not an hour ago and rates lower than $269 were not available for me.  Would someone be willing to call and book me a room at the low rate?

ARGH!  Please...  email me privately.


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Candice30

We'll be at RPR exact same dates and exact same rate!  My son is 11.  I'm sure he will be looking for kids to play with at the pool.  I'm looking forward to trying this hotel.  We have only been to HRH.


----------



## Candice30

i wasn't sure what to do because i really wanted to try HRH first but then i figured that i had to try them all so why not start with RPR.  not too excited about the rate but my niece and nephew will be happy to go.  my niece will be 11 and my nephew 7 so they will be happy to know that there will be other kids their age to play with.


----------



## wdwfan

I just called and booked PBH standard view with the entertainment rate for the dates 7/31-8/3 for $215.20 plus tax for the Sat. night and $186 plus tax for the remaining 2 nights.    These rates are a little higher than last year, but still pretty good rates for a first class hotel.    Can't wait!  Now I just have to play the waiting game and see if Disney offers any discounts for next summer, then we'll be all set!

Has anyone been able to book Club level at PBH with the entertainment rate?


----------



## Lady Cluck

Has anyone noticed that the Entertainment rate of  $144 and $169 being quoted for the Universal resorts are the same as the Rack Rates at a Disney Moderate resort for Regular and Peak season? 

http://www.mousesavers.com/roomrates2004.html#moderate


----------



## ShannonP

HRH 2/21-25 - No discounts available at all on the club level.  Yuck!!  Wondering if I should go ahead and book with hotelkingdom...


----------



## threeboysmom

I just got off the phone with Universal.  Here are the Entertainment rates I was quoted:

5/22-5/29 Hard Rock Hotel - $192 (Fri/Sat) & $162 (Sun-Thurs)
                 Royal Pacific - sold out/no ent. rate
                 Portofino - sold out/no ent. rate

5/29-6/05 Hard Rock Hotel - $192 (F/S) & $162 (S-Th)
                 Royal Pacific - $168 (F/S) & $144 (S-Th)
                 Portofino - $215 (F/S) & $186 (S-Th)

These are all standard garden view rooms, by the way.  I went ahead and booked the Royal Pacific.  Hope my boys aren't too disappointed - they really wanted to stay at the Hard Rock again.


----------



## Veater

I did call back today looking for an entertainment rate in March.  Nothing available at the Hard Rock Hotel, but I did get the Royal Pacific for $168.  Interesting though when I asked for 3/17 to 3/22, I was told no but when I changed it to 3/15 to 3/19, then it was available.  So it sounds like if you have one or two days that aren't available, they just tell you no instead of letting you know that some days are available.  My experience has been the Friday/ Saturdays are much harder to get the Entertainment rate.  Anyway, I am happy to have something!


----------



## higgyman

I just got an entertainment rate at the HRH for August 18  21.  It was a garden view at $134 for the first two nights and $176 for the third night.  When I called last night, I was told there was no entertainment rate available at the HRH for that time period.  I guess you just have to keep trying.


----------



## londonjack

Hello all
just got entertainment rate of $169.00 per night for a delux room at the HRH on January 6.  I called Entertainment last night and they did not have the rate available, I called the hotel direct this morning 888-322-5541 and was able to get the rate.  I know alot of people have been waiting so good luck.


----------



## Mercy

Called this morning and got HRH garden view for $134+tax for Aug 15-18.  I wanted the 14th-17th but they could not give me any ET rates for those dates??! so I just pushed it up a day.  BTW it took 4 phone calls to get what I got!


----------



## NUHuskies#1

Called today.... 11/15/03
HRH Garden view ENT $134 + tax 8/17/04 -8/20/04 for two rooms- booked immediately!
(1800beastar)


----------



## hapandpam

First of all, thank you to everyone who has posted about discounts over the past month or two.  I was finally able to get an entertainment rate for June 24-31.  It was $168-$179 (weekdays/weekends) at the RPR, standard view.  I was hoping for something better, but at least it is a discount.

What I did find out is if you call the Loews number (1-800-235-6397) you will be told the Ent. Rates are not in the system.  When I told the lady I was quoted them yesterday, she checked and asked if I called the Universal directly.  I told her I called  (1-800-BE A STAR) and she said they were in that system, but not Loews.  Hopefully this will help people who have been told the rates are not in the system yet.  Try the Be A Star number.

The woman said she didn't know when Fan Club rates would be out but to try the beginning of December.      

                       Pam


----------



## AspiringCindy

It seems that many of us will be visiting US around Aug. 16th! We should set up a Dis meet(or should I say US Meet?)!


----------



## lgaston

Yeah Cindy! I agree with u  that  would a great idea!!!


----------



## IMGONNABE40!

Sure wish I could go mid August to celebrate the 1st anniv. of my 40th birthday!  But....DS plays football and the coach would have a fit if we took him away again in August!  Sure wish I could take advantage of those rates though!  Not to mention the US meet.


----------



## oelpa

just booked the PBH from 19.jan.04-25.jan.04 the entertainment rate is 155 for the first 4 nights and 199 for the next two nights.
that's for a garden view.....
i'm so looking forward to it....i just hope i like the garden view i had a deluxe poolview last time i was there.
greetings to everyone and thanxs for your infos ....how would an austrian guy otherwise know about entertainment rates...i really thank you


----------



## AspiringCindy

OMG! I just called to extend my HRH 1 more night in Aug. because of the great rate...and they told me my ressie had been cancelled! Luckily, they were able to redue the ressie and secure the rate. Phew!


----------



## momtokendantom

Just a note to anyone trying to get the Entertainment rate for 2004... KEEP TRYING! I just called again today and the rate is now available for two nights of our vacation (Feb 1 & 2.) So, the rate went from $189. to $134 at the Hard Rock.

By the way, I called to 1-800-BE-A-STAR

Good luck,

Michelle in MA


----------



## PaulJ

Keep trying is so true,
I called 3 times last week for March 9-12 at RPR and had no luck.
I called to check again today for entertainment rates and lo and behold there are some available at $168 standard.plus tax
Not as good as the $99 last year do es anybody believe they will get any better oh btw checked Portofino and it was sold out 11 and 12 and HRH was 269plus tax.

Paul


----------



## dorisdvu

Has anyone received Entertainment, Fan Club or AAA rates at the Portofino for March 2004?  I currently have a reservation for 3-26 & 3-27 (Garden View 3 adults 2 kids) that I made thru Loews of which I've paid the 1 night requirement of $372.  I have called and so far there are no Entertainment, fan club or AAA rates available.  Should I wait and see if the rates become available or should I book thru HotelKingdom at a rate of $229 + tax?  Are there any advantages (other than the Loews First Card) by booking thru Loews vs someone else?


----------



## essmom

Doris,
 I got an ent rate 3/20-3/26 at HRH for 208/Sat and $203 Sun-Thurs. I was hoping for less and hotel kingdom has it for 189 and 1sthotelreservations.com has it for $171.75 so I am thinking the same thing. I am waiting to see if fan club rates come out first. Good luck!!


----------



## jalex0831

I just called Loews and got ent. rate for RPR at 189.00 waterview or 144.00 standard for June 16-21.  Hope to get better rates.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## Tinkbell

HRH  July 10-14

Gardenview
July 10= $199
July11= $189
July 12= $189
July 13= $189

At first try I was told there were no 2004 Entertainment rates available.  I immediately called back and was quoted rates at all 3 hotels.  (1800beastar)  Rack rate was $249.


----------



## wdwphanatic

... for President's Day weekend. I got a rate of $141.75 (plus tax) for a garden-view room at HRH. After calling numerous times to check for Entertainment rates to no avail, I figured this rate sounded as good as anything else I'd get thru Loews... Hope I'm right!! Can't believe how much higher the rates are for 2004 compared to 2003... Guess they don't need the lower rates to persuade people to book.

Good luck to everyone,
Sarah


----------



## Maria395712

I just got HRH garden 134 for aug 15-18, triple afor aug 20 -22 175.20 she said fri and sat higher,also got dec 19-22 HRH garden 134 enter rate . when I called right before told no discounts then called back and got Martha who searched month by month ,called 1-888-u-escape also the lowest anytime in july was HRH garen enter rate at 189.00 I like 99-125 better

maria


----------



## dorisdvu

Has anyone booked a suite at the Portofino?  Any idea of the cost?  Would this be the least expensive way to go with 3 adults and 3 kids?  Can suites be booked thru Hotel Kingdom or Loews (online)?  If so, how?


----------



## vavalynn2

I just booked a pool deluxe room for 248 (Saturday in August) and then 216 thereafter.  We were there the same time this past year and it is a bit more expensive, but I appreciate the entertainement rates.

I have not yet made reservations for a Disney property yet.  I am hoping to accumulate more points on my disney visa.  My best guess is I might be able to get one night paid for at a deluxe resort.

Every little bit counts!


----------



## CJN

Called today to 1-800-BE-A-STAR, trying for a good rate at RPR. My dates are 1/2/04 - 1/4/04. No discounts are available for then but I was told that they might be available later in the month or might never be available because the dates are on the tail-end of Christmas week. Anyway, because of that uncertainty I ended up booking through Hotelkingdom for $149/night for waterview. Woohoo! I know it's not as cheap as the entertainment rate has been in the past but it's still a great price and we're thrilled.

A note about Hotelkingdom - all three of the Universal hotels showed up when I searched the site last night (Wednesday) but all three were gone today. I was afraid that they'd booked up as much as they wanted to at the cheap rate and, therefore, had pulled themselves off. But tonight, there they were again. I snatched up a room at RPR quick before they disappeared again.


----------



## essmom

My ent rate was $208-Sat nite and $203-Sun-Thursday but I checked Hotel Kingdom tonite and they had a gardenview for $151.20 /nite. My original was for poolview but I would save so much-I booked with hotel kingdom.


----------



## MCazer

I am so glad I jumped on the Hotel Kindgom Sale and had them change my $169/night rate to the $126 a night, because now its up to $152.10 a night.

Can't believe I actually caught this sale, I am usually a day late!


----------



## magicmouse2

After a near family crisis and almost cancelling our trip (not to mention ressies) We have sorted stuff put and I booked RPH for April 28 - May 5th.  I love the theming and I am looking forward to our first Onsite Universal Experience.  (Crisis over  )
Boked through HotelKingdom.  Better rates than Loews site.  Looking forward to soothing the stress, sipping a sumptuous cocktail in a swirling spa.......


----------



## magicmouse2

After a near family crisis and almost cancelling our trip (not to mention ressies) We have sorted stuff out, and I booked RPH for April 28 - May 5th.  I love the theming and I am looking forward to our first Onsite Universal Experience.  (Crisis over  )
Boked through HotelKingdom.  Better rates than Loews site.  Looking forward to soothing the stress, sipping a sumptuous cocktail in a swirling spa.......


----------



## lgaston

I'm gonna have to re-confirm that but I got a call from USO and the receptionist told me that there has been change in my reservation for the 2nd week of my stay. 279$/night starting the 15th in August instead of 304$/night. Oh, yeah: club level at the RPR 

I didn't reallize at first. It's when I hung off the phone and I thought: "oh my god! did she said 279$/night for club leve!!!" I couldn't believe it  

I'm suppose to get an e-mail from them...we'll see


----------



## lstokes

Let me get this straight...

Loews actually called you and told you your rates were reduced for your stay at Club RPR????

Do you have an insider there at Loews or what?
 
Let us know what is going on... I am still hoping, NO PRAYING, for some FAN rates to come out for 2004!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## lgaston

lol! lstokes actually I got a call from Carla McCrall? from Universal Studios Resort. She was trying to generate e-mail confirmation to e-mail address and asked me to call back. When I called back, I spoke with Maria and as she was making changes to my reservations she said there has been a change rate on the 15th of August and that it was now 279$/night but the first week is still 344$ a night. I'm still havn't receive that e-mail confirmation so hopefully when I get it I will post a link to it.

Also, I want to mention that those of you who are staying at the RPR on the 1st week of August, I was previously informed that there was some type of event going on that week. Therefore, the price are higher. When I was first looking into my dates on the hotel kingdom website a standard room was about 179 something and now it's 216 something like that. 

I cannot wait to leave for USO. It's getting cold here in Quebec


----------



## lgaston

Here are the rates at the Royal Pacific Resort - club level:

August 7th - August 21st

AAA
275.00 per night Starting Saturday, August 7, 2004 For 8 Nights
243.00 per night Starting Sunday, August 15, 2004 For 6 Nights]


----------



## lstokes

Those are great rates for CLUB at RPR in August with the AAA.
Did you call AAA to book or ask Loewes for the discount?
I am still looking for discount on Club at RPR for March 2004


----------



## lgaston

lstokes these r the change rates I got from the RPR when they called me last week.

Try enter your dates with the AAA code to see what's available.

Me too I was surprised cuz when I first make my reservation it wuz 344/night (8 nights) 304/night (6 nights)


----------



## rafiki

Another vote in favor of not giving up after the first answer.

We're planning our 5th Halloween in Orlando in the last 6 years and obviously are calling way ahead.  I called (800 BE-A-STAR) about a week ago and was told no Entertainment rates were available for late Oct. 2004. at HRH, but they had them for RPR.  I called back about 20 minutes later and was told the same thing.  I called again about three hours later (all the same day) and was given Ent. rates for HRH!  Not quite like the 99/nt at RPR in 2002, but I guess that's to be expected.  Stnd room, 162/nt for 10/26-28 and 192/nt for 10/29-10/31.  I haven't seen any lower rates than that anywhere and doubt that I will (without an AP).  Regular rate from Universal is 239/nt.  The last agent had no explanation for how it could change like that.


----------



## MickeyMagic

Booked HRH  03/18/04 - 03/20/04 online at www.loewshotels.com using code FAN to get fan club rate of $187.00.  RPR was also available for those dates at a rate of $164.00.  I think PBH was available for $209.00.

I found FAN club rates for other dates, too, but not the one I wanted for PBH in October.


----------



## AlexandNessa

Thanks for the info, Mickey Magic.  I checked my dates to see if the FAN club rate was close to the rate I have ($239 Fan club, $199 Hotel Kingdom for a PBH Deluxe), so I guess I'll stick with my Hotel Kingdom ressie.

I have to wonder, though, why release Fan Club, and not APH rates?  What are they waiting for?


----------



## Puffy2

Dag Gum It, Fan Club rates are out for my dates but they are only offered on the standard view, pool view and deluxe rooms at Portofino Bay. We wanted to try the new club room...looks like AAA is the best I can do.


----------



## hmontgomry

I borrowed an entertainment card from someone. Do they verify the person's account or do you just show it to them??


----------



## RyGuy

I believe they just want to see it. Most of the time they don't even ask for it.


----------



## hmontgomry

Thank you RyGuy!!  I was thinking of buying one of my own, but I'm just going to take my chances now!


----------



## magicmouse2

I bought an annual pass hoping to get hotel discounts as well as free parking and food discounts.  Does anyone know when or if AP rates will be out for Spring ?


----------



## fervour

HI, Hmontgmry, when I was there you definitely had to show a valid entertainment card (10/2003 RPR).  It didn't have to be yours.  (Mine was mine, BTW).  They didn't take any numbers off of the card.  They just checked that it had not expired.


----------



## jgates

Just booked FAN club rates @ $164 nite 7/17, 7/18 & 7/19 this week.  Standard view.


----------



## EjandMD

I checked Hotelkingdom but they are 239  I got a AAA rate of 190 with a hight Entertainment rate.  How do I get the cheapest rate?  And when can I expect to see it?  HELP


----------



## bumperlove

I was able to book two nights with the Hard Rock at the end of May for $162 a night (with taxes it came out to $180.63).   This is Garden View.  They did also have Entertainment Book Rates for the Pool View, but since the Garden View included views of the Theme Parks we would rather stay there.   I know there was no Entertainment rates for the Royal Pacific but I thought she said she had some for the Portifino.  HTH

Hey EJandMD I notice it says that you are Honeymooning this year in Disney! Congratulations!!!   

We will be on our honeymoon for two weeks at the end of May!  So excited!


----------



## EjandMD

Thanks Bumperlove!

We had a great time and loved the HRH so much that I'm taking my mom this year!  Good luck with your wedding and if you find a better HRH rate please let me know

May 2-11 HRH we hope, and the rest at a WDW resort to be decided.


----------



## mad4themouse

The APH rate for PBH (7/15-7/18/2004) was $202 for a 2Q w/Bay View.  My previous FAN Club rate was $217.  That's going to save me a total of $50 for my 3-night stay when you factor in the taxes!  Now, I'll just have to  make sure that I change my AP voucher in before checking in! WHOOOO!  HOOOOO!


----------



## PaulaMurf

Hi Everyone!

We have decided to include US/IOA our next trip to Orlando, but we travel with my DS (who will be 3 1/2 when we go) and he CAN NOT sleep in the same room as us, because then he just talks to us all night and refuses to sleep.  This has not been a problem at Disney as we stay in the Home away from home resorts, but really REALLY want to be able to us the FOTL when we go to US/IOA so, anyone have experience staying in a suite?  What are the prices like (we are going probably in late January next year) Does the BR close off from the Living area?  I really dont care which hotel, just as long as it is on site.

TIA
Paula in CT


----------



## Puffy2

Paula,
You'll get a better answer if you post this question as a separate post (it's sort of buried here in the discount watch thread).

I'd recommend connecting rooms - it will probably be cheaper than a suite.

And why doesn't a 3 1/2 year old dose off before his parents anyway? Make the little dude do a lot of walking at the parks - that will probably tire him out.


----------



## JRLATL

We have stayed in the Kid's Suite at HRH and it worked out great.  This time, we are getting connecting rooms, only because there are no Kid's Suites avail. for our time frame.  The rooms close-off, and the advantage to the suite is that there is no entry from the hotel hallway.  This gives more assurance of your child's safety.


----------



## frankiemom

Sorry if this sounds dumb but if I go in Oct when can I get an Entertainment rate?  Can I just purchase an Orlando entertainment book now and book a hotel or do I have to wait for special codes to come out? Sorry Universal is all new to me!


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by frankiemom _
> *Sorry if this sounds dumb but if I go in Oct when can I get an Entertainment rate?  Can I just purchase an Orlando entertainment book now and book a hotel or do I have to wait for special codes to come out? Sorry Universal is all new to me! *


  Entertainment rates are not always available. They depend on how booked the hotel is. You do not need the Orlando book either. You can buy one for your local area and enjoy the discounts all year. Call 1-800-BeAStar and ask for any discount rates for the dates you want.


----------



## frankiemom

gschmerl,

Thanks!


----------



## mapmakerj

> _Originally posted by frankiemom _
> *Sorry if this sounds dumb but if I go in Oct when can I get an Entertainment rate?  Can I just purchase an Orlando entertainment book now and book a hotel or do I have to wait for special codes to come out? Sorry Universal is all new to me! *



If you haven't already called, I would do so asap.  I already got Entertainment rates for early Dec 2004.


----------



## DSCOTT

JUST GOT AN ENT. RATE OF $216.00 FOR A DELUXE RM WITH 2 QUEEN BEDS AT PBH FOR 11/21/04.  AS AN INTERESTING SIDENOTE, THE ENT. RATE FOR THE SAME ROOM , ON THE SAME DATE IN 2003, WAS $180.00. I WAS HOPING IT WOULD BE ABOUT THE SAME    OH WELL, AT LEAST IT'S NOT RACK RATE!  I'LL BE CURIOUS TO SEE IF THE RATE GOES DOWN AGAIN.


----------



## AlexandNessa

DSCOTT, that is also the APH rate for a PBH Deluxe (mine is 10/28-11/2).

Anyone else notice that now that the UO hotel reservations website has changed that you can't check APH and FAN club rates online?  Hope that's just temporary and that they're just working out the kinks. 

I just tried to recheck my APH rates for our HHN trip, and it's only coming up with seasonal rates.


----------



## No11's Mom

I think that there are only so many rooms allocated for each discounted rate, and when those rooms are gone they don't show as available for those dates any longer.  Of course I could be wrong, but that's what it seems like to me.


----------



## Suzyq123

Ok I booked HRH last month w ENT rate of $162 5/13,and $192 for 5/14 and 5/15.  I called today and they gave me a FAN club rate of $179 for the 3 nites.  Now I know its not much difference but they offered to change it and I said sure! I saved $9. 
But I figured when travelling w/ 2 teenage boys every little bit helps!


By the way I was able to check these FAN club rates online today so i guess they fixed that.  I think its only ENT rates you have to call for.


----------



## SherGoof

How do you get FAN CLUB rates?  Is there a membership you have to belong to?  

We have one room in August for two nights (Sun-Tues) at 144.00.  I feel this is good, but there's always the question, can I get better?????


----------



## Maria395712

shergoof
what hotel what type of room and what discount is that and dates
maria


----------



## SherGoof

Maria:

Hardrock
Pool view double beds
Entertainment book 
They came down after rese was made and I inquired about ent. book rates.

(Through the entertainment website though, the rate was not nearly this - It was only through the hotel directly.)

Do you know anything about these FAN CLUB rate discounts???


----------



## chocolatelover

For fan club rates go to http://www.universalfanclub.com click on Orlando on bottom, then hotels, go to bottom (book online) and click on hotel you want, put in the word "FAN" in box it asks for promo code to get your discount when booking online.


----------



## dbail2

Entertainment rate of $169 a night for a deluxe queen room in August (15-20th) At the HRH...Pool view...


----------



## Mercy

Hey dbail2....we'll be there the same time!!  I arrive the 15th and leave the 19th.  Can't wait!


----------



## AspiringCindy

We'll be at HRH Aug.16-19th. We also got the E rate of $169 for a deluxe! Sounds like many of us will be there the same time!


----------



## jmkst58

See that's what I don't understand about the Entertainment rates....

Looks like you guys who got the HRH deluxe for $169 got a better rate than annual pass ($188).

That would lead one to think that Entertainment rate is better than annual pass.

Fine.

Well...for my date...Nov. 26...I inquired about both Annual pass & entertainment...& annual pass was way better than entertainment.  I don't get it....???    

So...I asked the rep...I said, "Isn't Entertainment rate always the best?"  He said, "I believe that it was at one time.  But they've changed it.  Now annual pass rates will always be the best rate."

SOOOOOO confusing....even the reps must not understand.


----------



## taylor1293

Adding my 2004 rates to this thread:

I received a Florida Resident rate of $119 for RPH, standard view room, Memorial weekend.

Mid/Late July rates using APH.  $223 Royal Pacific Club Level and $258 PBH Club Level.

Teresa


----------



## Kimberlyfamilyfv

May 24, 2004 Now has rooms available.  I have been trying for a couple of weeks to get this date.  I got an extention to the reservation that I already have.  I am glad to say I got my extra day for only 119 plus tax.  This was the APH rate. Just thought to post incase anyone was trying to get this day as well.


----------



## jalex0831

Here are the rates that I just got today for RPH June dates 

Fan Club 164.00 standard room 

Triple A 175.00

Ent. Rate 168.00

Looks like they are much higher than last year.  I'm not a Florida resident, but would love to get that 119.00 rate.  How's that done?

Jeanette


----------



## kgilchri

I was just checking for dates around the last week of August and found $142 for RPH and $167 for HRH!


----------



## kgilchri

I was just checking for dates around the last week of August and found $142 for RPH and $167 for HRH!


----------



## DNSDisney

just wanted to let anyone know that might be interested, US resorts do give travel industry discounts, was quoted 125. for std view and 149. for water view for first week of june at RP.


----------



## MAKMOM41

What is US resort?  I need a room for 1 or 2 night June 20. I could swing that rate!


----------



## gschmerl

The US resort he was referring to is the Royal Pacific Resort.


----------



## DNSDisney

> _Originally posted by MAKMOM41 _
> *What is US resort?  I need a room for 1 or 2 night June 20. I could swing that rate! *



Yes it is the Royal Pacific resort at (US) universal studios. But you have to be employed by some sort of travel industry, ex. Hotels, car rentals, airlines etc to get that rate. And they do ask for proof. Job id badge etc.


----------



## MAKMOM41

Thank you for answering my questions. This is my first  trip to  Universal & my first time to Sea World since the 70's. I'm starting to pick up the code.


----------



## ruthshobby

We have a APH of $119 a night for Royal Pacific resort 4/27-5/2.  Thanks to this board, I bought the "second year free" annual pass!


----------



## mhely

Hi All,

I just booked our December trip and reserved 3 nites at the Royal Pacific.  We were quoted an AP rate of $132/nite for standard view room.  To save money, we will purchase only 1 Annual Pass and then regular passes for the other tickets.  You only need 1 AP.  So I'm spending an extra $70 on the AP to save about $160 on the room.  Not too bad.  Plus, I will take advantage of the 12 month AP purchase program.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hckynut56

MAKMOM41:

Call LOWES direct reservations (not Universal) and ask if there are Entertainment Book Rates for your travel period.
I had the $209 a nite w/2 free park passes first. (for June 7-11) Called later to inquire about the ENT rates (from seeing it on a thread) and got $144 a nite. Forget the free passes. The five day are only $95. I still saved money over the span of 4 nites.
If you can get the rates go to the Entertainment Book site and buy a book for $10-15 dollars. You do not need the card until you check in. Good Luck.

 Hard Rock in 2003
 Royal Pacific in 2004


----------



## PatriciaH

> _Originally posted by DNSDisney _
> *just wanted to let anyone know that might be interested, US resorts do give travel industry discounts, was quoted 125. for std view and 149. for water view for first week of june at RP. *



Thank you for posting this. I just booked HRH on the Universal travel agents page for 10.13- $124 a night pool view! I am very excited to try it.


----------



## MAKMOM41

Hckynut56: Thank you for the tip on calling Lowes not Universal. The only # I could find for Lowes was 1-800-23 lowes & when I called it was disconnected. 

I did order the Entertainment book last night....but was not sure how to use it....for room rates.


----------



## GeminiMom

> _Originally posted by MAKMOM41 _
> *Hckynut56: Thank you for the tip on calling Lowes not Universal. The only # I could find for Lowes was 1-800-23 lowes & when I called it was disconnected.
> 
> I did order the Entertainment book last night....but was not sure how to use it....for room rates. *



MAKMOM,
The Loews direct # is 1-800-23  *LOEWS* (1-800-235-6397), easy mistake to make though....I find myself having to say the letters out loud to keep them straight.  Hckynut's right...give them a call & see what rate they can find for you.  As far as using the Entertainment book.....all you have to do is ask for the rate when inquiring about rooms, if they have it available (the block of rooms they allow could be filled or not released at the time you inquire) they'll give you a quote & all you'll need when you check in will be the plastic Entertainment card you get with the book.  Don't be disappointed if they can't offer you an Entertainment rate the first time you call though....room availability changes often & you should keep calling to check for better rates.  I'm booked 6/6 - 6/9 @ RPR with the Entertainment rate of $144.  Good luck & hope you get a great rate!


----------



## DNSDisney

I would like to add something here.
CALL BACK LATER, again and again if it takes it and recheck your dates.

yesterday 930am i called they had no rooms for my discount available then i tried back at 11:30am the same morning and they did!!

So sometimes persistence pays off.


----------



## MAKMOM41

Thanks for the correct # & advise.... I could use some more. We have a 4 night package for June. I need to add 2 more nights at another hotel. I am shopping Universal for the front of line access. Is it really worth it? Last night I called & could get 1 night at RP for 161 + tax entetainment rate,or the 2 nights at HRH for 187 + tax  fan card rate,they are holding them until 4:00 today. Do you get the front of the line access the day you check in & check out? I found a link on MouseSavers.com for the pay 2 play 5 for $81.00 + tax. I'm getting close to going over my budget.


----------



## gschmerl

> _Originally posted by MAKMOM41 _
> *Thanks for the correct # & advise.... I could use some more. We have a 4 night package for June. I need to add 2 more nights at another hotel. I am shopping Universal for the front of line access. Is it really worth it? Last night I called & could get 1 night at RP for 161 + tax entetainment rate,or the 2 nights at HRH for 187 + tax  fan card rate,they are holding them until 4:00 today. Do you get the front of the line access the day you check in & check out? I found a link on MouseSavers.com for the pay 2 play 5 for $81.00 + tax. I'm getting close to going over my budget. *


   YES, FOTL is worth it and YES you get FOTL the entire day you check in and the entire day you check out.


----------



## pigby

Just rang today and got Entertainment Rate on RPR 10/21 to 10/24 for $144 for 3 nights, but for some reason night of 10/22 was  $168 due to a 'rate change'. Wonder if it's worth calling back in a week or so to see if this night is available at the $144 also? I'll be ringing back anyway to apply my Loews First membership number - I have just registered (as suggested by the lady on the telephone - to get my wine and nuts). 

I had to pay one night up front on my credit card - is this correct? as some posters have mentioned not being charged anything until 5 days before.


----------



## RescueRanger

> _Originally posted by pigby _
> *Just rang today and got Entertainment Rate on RPR 10/21 to 10/24 for $144 for 3 nights, but for some reason night of 10/22 was  $168 due to a 'rate change'. Wonder if it's worth calling back in a week or so to see if this night is available at the $144 also? *




They charge more for Friday and Saturday nights now with the Entertainment discount.  Are you sure the night of the 23rd is not $168 as well?  I would call and double check.


----------



## GeminiMom

Pigby,

Just wanted to warn you before you get to the resort that I was told by Loews rep (at the time of my booking) that I wouldn't receive the Loews First gift because my rate was an ENT rate & therefore didn't qualify.  Other rates (including AAA) would qualify to get the gift but he specifically said ENT rates don't.  Having said that, I would still call back & give them your Loews First number.  I am just happy with my $144 rate, but will still politely inquire about Loews First gift when I check in.  If I get it....great! If not, that's ok too!  I know some people on the boards have reported receiving it with an ENT rate & some have said they weren't able to, so it sounds like it might just depend on the desk person at check-in.  

Then again, if your 10/22 night isn't a discount, you should qualify for the gift.  Just didn't want you to be disappointed to start your trip off with.


----------



## AlexandNessa

We are just back from the PBH, and I had asked about our Loews First welcome gift.  The lady at the front desk said she needed to check my rate first and said we weren't entitled to it since we booked with a discount (hotelkingdom.com).  She said that came right from Loews.  I was OK with that, but then she had a gift sent to us anyway for "my birthday" instead because she said that was her only way around it.  She told me not to tell anyone her secret.  Obviously, she didn't know I'm addicted to the DISboards, and I'm the worst possible person to tell a Universal secret to.

Maybe you'll have better luck!  It seems that a lot depends on who checks you in.


----------



## Maria395712

patricia h 
could you give me the universal travel agent's page web site I have an iata card from global travel 
maria


----------



## pigby

Rescue Ranger

You were right - rang back today and the Friday and Saturday nights are at $168. I asked if I were to change my dates to Sunday for 4 nights would the Entertainment rate be available but was told that it wasn't. I presumed that a few folks had booked from Sunday to take in Halloween the Sunday afterwards - so I have decided to leave the booking as it is - still a good rate.

The lady took a note of my Loews First membership number over the phone, if I get anything it will be a plus, but won't be the end of the world if I don't.

Thanks again.


----------



## ehagerty

Yesterday, I was told there were only club level rooms at PBR with discounts (no rooms with at HRH, RPH) - $295 club level (AAA).

Having never stayed anywhere but WDW (but now with a coaster-loving teen), I stayed the course and tried again today online.  This time I was able to get RPH $164 (FAN) per night; check-in Fri 6/25, check-out Sun 6/27. (AAA $175, and ENT $229 were also available.

Just wanted to help out, since I didn't even consider trying to stay there until I read these threads.


----------



## lopo

Called the 1800-LOEWS # as suggested.  The csr was very nice and checked several rates for me:

Aug 19, 20 & 21, 2004

AAA rate @ PBR $199 @ HRH $175.20 & @ RP $156.75 water view or $141.75 standard view.

Ent. Book rate not available (Sold out, she said)

Annual Pass @ RP is $146. (water view) or $132. (standard view)

Ent. Book rate was available the following week.  The price at RP on a weekday is $119, on a weekend night it is $152.  (Big jump!)

Told her I also was eligible for AARP and had a Loew's card, but neither seemed to offer any better pricing.


----------



## Familyof14

How many people in a room were your rates for?  Those rates sound pretty good to me compared to what we are getting for mid July.


----------



## DNSDisney

Which phone no# is it that you call to make ressies without a deposit of one nights stay credited to you cc?

I am thinking of uping our room from std to concierge without anyone here knowing, and figured that is the only way i can do it and not let my hubby know.

Thanks,
Sharon


----------



## pietnoeck

Hi, 

Thx to this great board i was able to reserve a room at the RPR august 25 and 26th for only 119 $  !!
I used the ent rate.
Do you need the book or can you use the online ent. service to print out some kind of coupon ?

I'm asking as I live in Europe and shipping is 17.5 $.
On top of that I will have to pay taxes and handeling fees by customs for about 20 $ !
Do they sent these books in plain white envelopes and are they heavy ? Otherwise maybe they would pass customs.
Otherwise, I hope the online subscription will help !


----------



## gschmerl

You need to show the card that is inside the book. There is no online coupon. The book itself is pretty thick--not sure how much it weighs. I wonder if you could contact someone at entertainment.com and just have them send you the card instead of the whole book????


----------



## MCazer

Pietnoeck,

I have sent you an email regarding an Entertainment card.


----------



## pietnoeck

@ MCazer, 

I have sent you an email.

@ Dopeymom,

I can't send you an email as it gets rejected by the "spampolice".


Thx for all your help.


----------



## dylcon

Called 1-888-273-1311 for a Kid's Suite at the HRH May 5th-9th...was told there were no discounts available for those dates (tried AP, AAA, Ent, and Fl resident).

Gave me a rate of $429.

After hanging up, immediately called the Loew's main ressie line (800-235-6397) and was quoted $386 for same accomodations.

Go figure....


----------



## moodydoos

Regarding the entertainment rate, do you need to buy the book for that area?  Or will the book for your are suffice.  I was able to book HRH 7/21 with deluxe room at $249 using Loews card. I want to see if I can do better


----------



## pietnoeck

No, you only need the card. Area of the book isn't relevant.
Ent rate is the cheapest in my short experience.


----------



## SNicksed

I just booked the RPR 9/15/04, for 1 night @ $119.00 using the Ent. card!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## adanpry

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
HRH June 6-9 GA residence rate 132. a night standard garden/park view.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



$155 pool view at HRH for Military rate on June 8th through 11th and currently wondering if I should change to $139 a night for Garden view with GA resident rate. BTW, when I called today, I could not get $132 rate quoted above. 

Change or NOT to change, that is the question, isn't it???

HELP me decide, please...


__________________


----------



## dbail2

I am paying $169 a night in August for a deluxe queen room using the entertainment card..$219 on the weekend...


----------



## jiggerj

$188 per nite inc. tax for 2 nites at the end of Sept. using the ENT rate for a deluxe room at HRH.


----------



## hightown

Wrong thread...Couldn't delete


----------



## invaderzim

We got the entertainment rate for August at $119/nite and $159 on Friday nite at the Royal Pacific.  She said that was a really good rate for summer and the best offer they have right now.


----------



## GoofyDad1

Considering staying at the Royal Pacific the last week of Sept.  I was wondering what the traffic is like in the morning traveling from Univeral to WDW in the morning.  We try to get to the WDW parks just as they open.  So how far is the trip, how many miles, and how busy is the traffic in the AM?

Thanks!


----------



## Fridye

I read the info on the FAN code and it said it wasn't for individuals but for employees of companies that sign up for this free membership.  Supposedly you have to present a Fan card at check-in.  Does anyone have any experience with this?  Do they ask for the card at check-in?

Thanks!


----------



## UNIDISFAN

aaa rate for November/04 is 167.20 royal pacific resort/standard


----------



## LR_BCV

for Royal Pacific, APH rate for 8/14-8/17 was $139/129/129 for standard 2 Queen room.

I called to check ENT rate and she told me it was $149/119/119 so she changed the ressie to ENT for me.  Aside from saving $10, I can now go directly to hotel without hitting a park first to active AP.    

On the website, I could not get a good rate if I tried puttng in my Loews First # in along with APH.  Is that normal?  Can I add it to my reservation by calling and giving the #.  Or does using it change the rate?


----------



## WeRblam

I got the HRH, garden view, 2 queen beds for August 20 - 23 (Fri Sat Sun) with FAN club membership - $164....


----------



## MScott1851

HRH, September 24-26, 2004

$176 per night using Entertainment rate.

I waited too late to call.  I usually book the rooms in April or May.


----------



## naominpaul

We are going to the Disney Marathon in Jan 05, but will, OF COURSE, be going to Universal as well. In our past experience, during the off season, FOTL access was not really necessary, although we have been wanting to try the Loews resorts. Does anyone have any advice on this matter?.........This is also a "budget" trip and those rates would be a stretch!


----------



## mouseRD

Some people have posted getting RPR for $119 entertainment rate or $129 AP rate.


----------



## mslclark

> _Originally posted by GoofyDad1 _
> *Considering staying at the Royal Pacific the last week of Sept.  I was wondering what the traffic is like in the morning traveling from Univeral to WDW in the morning.  We try to get to the WDW parks just as they open.  So how far is the trip, how many miles, and how busy is the traffic in the AM?
> 
> Thanks! *



Haven't traveled in the morning, but we drove from USF to WDW in the evening rush hour and I-4 is deadlocked during that time.  You might want to avoid I-4 in case there is morning rush hours traffic delays.

From Universal, we take Turkey Lake Road to Sand Lake Road to Apopka Vineland Road and enter WDW from Hotel Plaza Blvd. (at Downtown Disney).  Someone else might know a better route, but this route was easy for us and the traffic wasn't that bad.  I think it took us about 15 - 20 minutes this way.  My mapping program says this route is 10 miles from Universal to Downtown disney.


----------



## poet123

We are from the UK can we still get an ent card?
We plan on staying in july 2005 for 2 nights when will be the best time to call to get the best rate? and do you call direct or through an agent?
I was going to book as part of the package with the flights bit was quoted £95 per adult for 2 nights which looking at some of the prices seen on here is expensive as there would be 4 adults inthe room and one child on a rollaway.
Any help appreciated.


----------



## cjeong

I'm from Australia and I'm looking to book for January 2005. Which Entertainment book do I need to get HRH discount.  Does it have to be one from the Orlando area?  

Won't have any use for the book after my trip but would love to get the discounts for Orlando, any suggestions?


----------



## CM2J2R2S

> _Originally posted by dylcon _
> *Called 1-888-273-1311 for a Kid's Suite at the HRH May 5th-9th...was told there were no discounts available for those dates (tried AP, AAA, Ent, and Fl resident).
> 
> Gave me a rate of $429.
> 
> After hanging up, immediately called the Loew's main ressie line (800-235-6397) and was quoted $386 for same accomodations.
> 
> Go figure....
> 
> 
> 
> *



I called 1882731311 today - and got no answer twice.

Then at Loews, All properties for mid-November - $219, Full Breakfast Incl., Tried AAA rate, pretty much the same.  For us - we would need two rooms - and in US --> Canadian $ we would pay close to $600 per night.  Not happening!


----------



## DisneyDW

cjeong, 

You can get the entertainment book for any area and use the hotel discounts.  Go to www.entertainment.com.  But since your from Australia, there won't be a "home" book.  You may want to get the Orlando book and possibly use other discounts while you're there.


----------



## cjeong

Thanks DisneyDW.  There is a Entertainment Book in Australia. Do you know whether they will accept this?


----------



## spedtcr

You might want to call the toll-free ent. number to double-check, but we used our Michigan Entertainment Book card for hotel discounts in Hawaii, and have purchased the ent. books for other cities and have given them to other tourists or to nice staff when we left.  If you order them around May, they are 1/2 price, so the cost isn't too bad.


----------



## dreamflight99

*I've ALWAYS LOVED this board!* This thread is just the ticket I need to secure a room at the PBH for my DF & DMIL! We always stay in a Portofino Villa Suite, but they just want deluxe bay view rooms. Both qualify for the AP, Fla Resident and Ent/Fan Club rates! Which ever one is the lowest! Also, all are PLAT LOEWS members, which should help them receive an upgrade to a suite (small one), if available. Is this correct? I'm PLAT too...but have never used the upgrade option. I'm too much into PLANNING all the details, and have to have the TYPE of accomodation secure before arrival!! (LOL). Keep up the great posts, and I'll be sure to post any helpful information I receive. 

TTFN...DF99


----------



## drumflower

I just called and got Royal Pacific for 159.20 , AAA rate for Feb 4 and 5!!!!!        I was going to wait for the ent rate to come out but with all the talk about maybe not being able to get it, I went with a sure thing!   By the way, she said to call for the ent. rate in the middle of next month!  I will try this too!!! I am sooo happy !!!


----------



## Motherfletcher

> _Originally posted by dreamflight99 _
> * Also, all are PLAT LOEWS members, which should help them receive an upgrade to a suite (small one), if available. Is this correct? I'm PLAT too...but have never used the upgrade option. I'm too much into PLANNING all the details, and have to have the TYPE of accomodation secure before arrival!! (LOL).  *



I'm Plat and I'm not sure if its that good of a deal.  If you call and ask for quotes they give you one for Plat which is rack rate so they can give you the suite upgrade.  It is still cheaper to go with the discounts you mentioned and get a standard room.  BTW do not include your Loews 1st number when asking for rates and availability on the website.


----------



## CrazyaboutMickey

Has anyone gotten anywhere with Ent rates for RPR in March 2005?  I have checked several times and am getting nowhere.  Think its too soon?  Really will be disappointed if there isn't one offered for our dates.  Does anyone know of another thread I need to be watching or is this the one?


----------



## BriarfoxinWA

When I called on the 1st I was basically told that there would be no discounted rates at all since March/April is peak season.  I don't totally believe this so I keep checking now and then.  There are a couple of of different threads on this - so I just subscribe to all of them.


----------



## drumflower

I called today and only AAA rates are available for Feb 4-6. He told me to call after Jan. for ent. rates.  I am still going to call every week anyways to check. Maybe if enough people call their 1 800 number, they would see that it is costing them more for the calls from everyone than for the room discounts.  Maybe they would get smart and put those ent. rates in their computer.  Sorry just venting a little!


----------



## dreamflight99

> _Originally posted by Motherfletcher _
> *I'm Plat and I'm not sure if its that good of a deal.  If you call and ask for quotes they give you one for Plat which is rack rate so they can give you the suite upgrade.  It is still cheaper to go with the discounts you mentioned and get a standard room.  BTW do not include your Loews 1st number when asking for rates and availability on the website. *


 *I've heard about this...and am going to follow your advice.* I have also heard to obtain the best discounted rate, and ASK for the upgrade (which is supposedly comped for Plat...correct?) at the front desk upon check-in. Is this a good idea? Will they receive an upgrade? I always reserve the room I want, so I do not have to stress about where or what I'll receive. Of course, it's more costly...but for me, it's the best way to go. I reserve everything a year in advance! (LOL).  Now...if I could just PAY for all of it a YEAR in advance...it would be FABULOUS!  

TTFN...DF99


----------



## luvdisney14

Did anyone get a discounted rate for August 2005, I just called and they said entertainment rate and fan club were not out yet for that time.


----------



## luvdisney14

any information would be helpful


----------

